# Best Circular Saw I have ever used....



## a1Jim

thanks for the review . I am a contractor and in 20 plus years have never burned up a saw . I perplexed why your having problems. I hope you get many years out of this one.


----------



## richgreer

I have the ts 55 and, in my opinion, it is in a class by itself. I don't compare it to other circular saws. The ts 55 with it's track is a whole new way to make a number of cuts in the workshop. I'm not a fan of everything made by festool. Some products are simply overpriced and don't offer much, if any, value over their competitors. However, the plunge saws are special and, in my opinion, they are not overpriced for what they can do.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy

I burned up a dewalt framing a house last summer and its VERY frustrating when its not even lunch time and theres no homedepot around.

This saw seems really nice and its good to see a positive review. I dont cut enough sheet goods to need one but if I ever do Ill keep in mind your review.


----------



## velo_tom

I'm using a Makita plunge saw with a 8 ft and a 4 ft track. I use it whenever I have large sheets to cut down and get extremely accurate cuts. Guess the Festool is the cream of the crop but I find the Makita as accurate as I as I can be with laying out the tracks. I'm very happy with the whole track saw system. DeWalt has one too so I wonder if anyone out there has one of them and will make a comment on it (Don't imagine we'll hear anyone with a Festool that doesn't like it).


----------



## croessler

To partially answer Jim's question. I have a a couple of different saws (three) that had different issues. Two of them motors went and another the bearings. the last two while cutting normal dimensional lumber….

I have also started doing case work and wanted to easily cut down sheet goods and cut down rough lumber to it's basic sizes. All these factors helped play into this decision. I don't own a Cabinet saw or a Sliding Miter saw. So, this saw fit the bill in multiple ways.


----------



## croessler

Oh… not to mention I already owned the CT 22 Dust Extractor… So, clean up is really easy


----------



## Greedo

this is the only tool from festool i would consider buying, the plunge action and rail system actually seem to be worth paying an extra. though i extremely rarely use my current circular saw, maybe that is because regular saws are crap and not useable for making exact cuts.

is this thing actually easy and accurate to use in cutting large panels? i mean cutting up large format panels with straight cuts that deviate less than 1mm? then i would consider it, my tablesaw can't handle large panels, i need to get them reduced at the yard before taking them home.


----------



## TThomas

thanks for the review…I have been looking into getting one of these and your review helps…thanks again


----------



## 747DRVR

To answer Greedo's question.It is very easy to get extremely accurate cuts in large panels.For 8' long cuts I use 2 4' rails joined together.


----------



## croessler

Also to answer Greedo's question: I spent yesterday afternoon cutting the pieces for a couple of bookcases from Mahogany Plywood, I would not have attempted that with a regular circular saw. Setup is quick, easy and accurate. If you have any other questions feel free to send a PM or ask them here I'll answer any I can.


----------



## woody57

thanks for the review
I've heard allot of good things about this saw
I don't have a need for one since I have a vertical panel saw that works great.


----------



## velo_tom

Greedo est que vous est de le région Belgue ou on parle France. Il' y a quelque ans j'habite en France dans le région Rhone Alpe et dan le bureau ou je travaillai il'y a était des hommes Belge qui travaille avec moi. Je n'avais écris d'émail en français depuis longtemps donc je pense il et meilleur si je continue on anglais.

Since your English is excellent I will continue with it. Especially since it's been around ten years since I lived in France and often visited Belgium. I believe since you live in Belgium that perhaps the Festool is the most economical chiose for you. But, I thing the track saws all perform roughly the same. I believe Festool, if you choose the higher powered model, or Makita from personal experience, or perhaps Dewalt all perform roughly the same. The will cut as accurately as you lay out the track.

I use this saw for cutting sheets of lumber.


----------



## jjempson

i want one…....i have a festol planer with a 65mm blade…its the smaller of the two avaliable..but my god is it good..small but balenced….quiet and powerfull….25mm rebaing depth….4mm in hardwood… great for contruction and joinery…recomend all the way..any questions happily answered..ps still want this saw… good review ..thanks .


----------



## dtj5

Good Review…I have this saw and love it.


----------



## ChrisCarr

Although this review is nothing new to hear about festool it reminded me to keep watching for a used festool(the cost is too much). I have a used contractor saw but a festool would be great for jointing and as already mentioned sheet materials.


----------



## sillac

Good review, and info. didn't see anything about price, but I know they are a lot, Steve in Oregon


----------



## BentheViking

I used this saw a bit last summer. Absolutely amazing. Since that point I have had to use a regular circular saw with a straight edge board clamped to it. Not fun, takes longer, and is no where near as accurate. We used it to fix old doors that had swelled up over time. If you have the money I would totally recommend it (my ex boss had the money which is why I later referred to the ghetto way)


----------



## japanesewoodworker

Thank you for this information.

My opinion on Quality is found in this quote:

"...the sweet taste of a low price is soon forgotten, when poor quality (or injury) is first found…" 
-Ben Franklin
Boston, Mass.


----------

